# MTN bike Clubs or riders North Manchester?



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

Having realised that i am not going to get a road bike for a few months i have decided to utilise my MTN bike properly and get it muddy. But need some friends first......
Having searched the web, i can find numerous cycling clubs for Roadies but as yet come across any for novice Mountain Bikers. 
Are there any any Clubs as such or Local people to Heywood/Bury/Rochdale area who regularly ride their MTN bikes off road. 
I have set up a group on Facebook & Twitter
http://www.facebook.com/groups/486787188010932/ I need some help as got no members yet. lol
https://twitter.com/NorthMcrMtnBike 
Please join and help me promote these groups. 
If i have broken any rules by posted them here then i'm sorry! please let me know. 
Thanks for any help or advise.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2012)

I don't do basefook but I am in nort(east) manchester and will be back on the mtb when I've lost this hole in me finger.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I don't do basefook but I am in nort(east) manchester and will be back on the mtb when I've lost this hole in me finger.


Where do you ride your MTN bike in Failsworth area?


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2012)

All over the shop. Got tons (imperial) of good routes.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> All over the shop. Got tons (imperial) of good routes.


Cool - How local to me are some of these routes, as i'm yet to explore any. ha.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2012)

There's a belter over sandy lane-roman road over to stacksteads. Are you up to any milage yet?


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> There's a belter over sandy lane-roman road over to stacksteads. Are you up to any milage yet?


I'v manged a 30 miler on the road so far. 
Not sure where that is but sounds good.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2012)

Sandy lane is in Rochdale. Straight up ower't top. Also, look up the mary towneley loop. You don't HAVE to do it all at once.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

Ahh you mean Rooley Moor Rd. Yes i know that. Seems a good challenge. The Mary Towneley Loop sounds like a real challenge,. One for the future definately!


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2012)

Rooley moor road- that's the one. It's the codiene.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Rooley moor road- that's the one. It's the codiene.


haha - its ok. How long is it to Stacksteads? Not sure i'd like to ride it alone! lol


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2012)

It's probs 4 mile or so but feels like 24 when you've already done the rest of the MTL and it's bucketing it down.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> It's probs 4 mile or so but feels like 24 when you've already done the rest of the MTL and it's bucketing it down.


haha! i bet it does. I'm definately going to do it.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> Ahh you mean Rooley Moor Rd. Yes i know that.


A.k.a. the "Cotton Famine Road". There is an interesting article about it here.
I once descended RMR at speed with 2 mates, one of whom blew a tyre and the other snapped his seatpost with near eye-watering consequences!


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> A.k.a. the "Cotton Famine Road". There is an interesting article about it here.
> I once descended RMR at speed with 2 mates, one of whom blew a tyre and the other snapped his seatpost with near eye-watering consequences!


Very interesting. Cheers Colin.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (25 Nov 2012)

dan_bo said:


> It's probs 4 mile or so but feels like 24 when you've already done the rest of the MTL and it's bucketing it down.


Give me a shout when you are out and about if you want to lead me down Rooley Moor Rd. I need loads of practice. We can organise something.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Nov 2012)

Rooley moor road! I wouldn't venture up there if I were you,it's very hard going,
Think fist sized rocks for mile after mile,it'll shake the fillings out of your teeth


----------



## dan_bo (25 Nov 2012)

Will do!


----------



## Gaz Vickers (26 Nov 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Rooley moor road! I wouldn't venture up there if I were you,it's very hard going,
> Think fist sized rocks for mile after mile,it'll shake the fillings out of your teeth


 
It'l be a challenge then! , lol


----------



## Pennine-Paul (26 Nov 2012)

I've done it on a single speed mountain bike with no suspension,
it's slow going but rideable.
last time i was there a some poor lass was having to walk miles back
to her stables after her horse lost a shoe, even the horse was struggling 
walking on the rough surface.
There's a few tales on this blog,and some decent routes round here on the older parts of his archive,
http://www.industrialfellbiking.co.uk/category/rooley-moor/


----------



## Gaz Vickers (27 Nov 2012)

Sounds grueling! But i reckon i'm still going to give it a go. That and the Diggle Jiggle in preperation for the Mary Towneley Loop next year! .


----------



## Pennine-Paul (27 Nov 2012)

the lane above Diggle (Harrop edge) will give you a taste of what to expect
up on Rooley moor rd,the surface is just the same up there.You'll enjoy that
descent from Standedge to Diggle but watch the gate at the bottom


----------



## Gaz Vickers (4 Dec 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> the lane above Diggle (Harrop edge) will give you a taste of what to expect
> up on Rooley moor rd,the surface is just the same up there.You'll enjoy that
> descent from Standedge to Diggle but watch the gate at the bottom


Cheers for the early warning Paul. haha. Not been on the bike for over a month! Need to get out on these trails as soon as i can be arsed! lol.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (4 Dec 2012)

I'm going back to singlespeed mountain biking,after witnessing a 
hit and run in the centre of Heywood in which some poor pedestrian 
got his leg broken by some cretin in a transit van,I'll take my chances
with the sheep and the rabbits from now on,there's too many cretins on the road for my liking


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> I'm going back to singlespeed mountain biking,after witnessing a
> hit and run in the centre of Heywood in which some poor pedestrian
> got his leg broken by some cretin in a transit van,I'll take my chances
> with the sheep and the rabbits from now on,there's too many cretins on the road for my liking


Sorry to hear that Paul, but that's the kind of thing I was going on about to you and bromptonfb on those forum rides when I was saying that I didn't like cycling on busy roads. (Yes, I know that you get the odd cretin on quiet roads too, but statistically it must be less likely to encounter them!)


----------



## Gaz Vickers (4 Dec 2012)

Oh christ! Bet that wasn't nice! Where abouts in Heywood? i never heard anything about that! I must admit i'm hearing quite a few horror stories regarding road incidents! 
That lone cycling has its dangers!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (4 Dec 2012)

Was travelling from Heywood towards Bury,when a transit shot out of a side road on my left,
I slammed on my brakes and avoided a collision,he then carried on towards Bury then took
the next right (by Lidl I think) A pedestrian was crossing the road and he was struck by the transit
sent flying in fact,He seemed ok at the time just cuts and bruises however the Police phoned me yesterday
and he's got a broken leg.He's lucky to be alive such was the force he was struck with.The A12$3oles in the van
just reversed back on to the main road and took off towards the M66 at Pilsworth (A member of the public also
reported them for driving like maniacs near the distribution park)
I've had about 4 close calls in the last month and that was the last straw.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (4 Dec 2012)

I know where you mean. Some d!ckhe*ds out there for sure. 
So i think its time to get muddy!.


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Dec 2012)

If you're still after MTB riding mates you could always try The Woollybacks http://www.thewoollybacks.co.uk/content.php  we have few from over your way


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Dec 2012)

I'm in Prestwich and have been known to mess around on my MTB in Philips/Forest Park.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (20 Dec 2012)

JohnClimber said:


> If you're still after MTB riding mates you could always try The Woollybacks http://www.thewoollybacks.co.uk/content.php  we have few from over your way


Cool, Cheers for the link, i will have a look when if i get chance in a while.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (20 Dec 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> I'm in Prestwich and have been known to mess around on my MTB in Philips/Forest Park.


Good to hear mate. I will see where they are located, maybe get myself over there in the near future.


----------



## Peter88 (22 Dec 2012)

Gaz i ride with a club "Manchester Mountain Bikers" who try to cover all types of ability. They come out top of the google search.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (22 Dec 2012)

Peter88 said:


> Gaz i ride with a club "Manchester Mountain Bikers" who try to cover all types of ability. They come out top of the google search.


 cheers for tip off pal. I will have a search for it. Thanks.


----------

